# Todd's New Pellet Smoker.. He's Done it Again!



## TulsaJeff (Jul 11, 2011)

Folks I have to say that Todd Johnson has once again created a product that is, in my opinion, beyond amazing.

Todd contacted me several weeks ago and let me know that he had created yet another version of his amazing smoker (AMNS) and that this time, he had crafted it to use pellets and that it created more smoke, was more consistent than the sawdust smoker and that it would smoke for up to 11 hours.

Of course I was biting at the bit by this time and I let him know in no uncertain terms that I wanted to give it a try. I received the package just a few days later with the new unit and several two pound bags of pellets.

The new smoker, like the previous one, is built very solid and looks and feels as though it could survive almost any amount of torture you wanted to subject it to if you were so inclined. I have yet to run over it with my truck but I actually think it would come out unscathed.

Now you have to understand that I am very happy with Todd's original smoker that uses saw dust.. to me it is very consistent, puts out great smoke and does a wonderful job of providing smoke for almost anything you want to cook whether it's cold smoking cheese or smoking a rack of ribs. I could not imagine it getting better than that but knowing Todd, he is all about making it better even when you think that's an impossible task.

It took me a few days to get the time to really give it the attention it deserved but when I did, man was I ever impressed!

I filled the shiny new smoker with pellets as instructed up to the top with about a 1-1/2 inch tapered lead in at the starting end. I patted down the pellets and made sure they weren't too close to the edge so as to prevent the fire from jumping rows. When it was ready to light, I fired up my butane torch and proceeded to light the leading edge of the pellets until they were flaming. The pellets burned for about 4-5 minutes before a good puff of Oklahoma breeze blew it out so I figured that might be good enough to keep it going.

I set the new pellet smoker on the grate of my empty Brinkmann horizontal smoker with side firebox and adjusted the intake vent and the chimney to about 1/4 open just as I would if I was actually cooking some meat in there.

I watched for several minutes as perfect, thin blue smoke wafted out of the chimney and disappeared into the air.. it was a beautiful sight if I do say so myself. Presently I noted the time and walked away to take care of other things, (honey-do type things if you must know) and did not come back for more than 9 hours.

It was 8:45 that evening when I suddenly remembered to go check on the smoke and low and behold if it wasn't still sitting there putting out the most awesome and perfect smoke that I have ever seen. I fully expected it to do what Todd said it would but seeing it in action was just something that is better experienced in person. I caught myself smiling as I thought about the wonderful things I could do with this thing..

The smoke kept coming out for another hour before it finally burned down to mere ashes.. this unit had created perfect wood smoke for 10 hours and 15 minutes and I couldn't have been happier with the performance.

Now I'm off to find something to throw into the smoker with this thing.. it's a crying shame to have that kind of good smoke and not get some good eatin' out of the deal!

 Check it out at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/amaze-n-pellet-smoker#desc-spec-tabs


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Very cool.  I've been thinking about buying one of these from Todd -- now I'm sold!


----------



## mossymo (Jul 11, 2011)

Just placed my order for the AMPS. With the quality of the AMNS, this is a no-brainer; especially with the strong recommendations I have read!


----------



## meateater (Jul 11, 2011)

Great review Jeff. I'm happy with my AMNS 6x8 dust smoker, it's a great product.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 12, 2011)

Great Review Jeff


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 12, 2011)

When I moved to the Virgin Islands I ordered the AMNS from Todd and he went out of the way to help me get it here (something about the USVI doesnt allow certain web purchases, goofs up shipping info, etc).  Todd got it packaged special and shipped it and all was good with the world.  I have already ordered the new pellet version and am awaiting it's arrival to the beautiful Island of St. Thomas where I plan to fill up Magens Bay with TBS on a regular basis. Thanks Todd!  

Nice review Jeff.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2011)

Great review Jeff!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2011)

Great Review Jeff !!!

The AMNS was Amazing, but this new AMNPS is---(New Word)---Amazinger !!!

Bear


----------



## flanntastic (Jul 13, 2011)

got mine yesterday and a bunch of pellets!


----------



## boneenterprise (Jul 14, 2011)

Waiting to buy mine, but going to do so when the Maverick ET-732s get back in stock, any idea when that will be Todd?

Thought last week or so sometime, but your site still says out of stock.


----------



## blacklab (Dec 9, 2011)

Okay I Just started hearing about this AMNPS and it's got me curious. Love the MES 40 this sounds like a great ticket to smokers paradise. Yep set it forget it an drink beer. hmmmmmmmmmmm I'm in.


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 9, 2011)

Got my AMNPS a few weeks ago and it is awesome.! It is a perfect match to my lazy side. Not only is it perfect for cold smoking such as cheese and bacon, it is great for pulled pork. I can light it, set the temp in my electric smoker and forget it!  Compare it to how people used to get along without an electric oven.

  Todd, if you need a southern distribution point, let me know!

Mike


----------



## blacklab (Dec 11, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Review Jeff !!!
> 
> The AMNS was Amazing, but this new AMNPS is---(New Word)---Amazinger !!!
> 
> Bear


Is that like goodder lol


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 4, 2012)

I bought the AMNPS pellet smoker a few weeks ago and have been using it several times per week. I have to say that it works flawlessly. You fill it with pellets light it to burn for 5-10 minutes blow out the flame and the smoke starts. Burns a long long time. I haven't smoked long enough yet to see how long it will burn but other reports say ten hours or more...Great product Todd..


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 4, 2012)

You are right - this toy is amazing and sooooo easy to use.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 5, 2012)

I really like mine. Highly recommend it.


----------



## sprky (Apr 5, 2012)

I have played around with mine but have yet to smoke any thing with it. I gotta say I think its GREAT. I want to smoke me some cheese but the temps have been too high, or I have not had the time, on the few cooler days we have had. Crossing my fingers that I can get some done this weekend.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 5, 2012)

Freeze some milk bottles or add a pan of ice to the smoker and use dust if you have it and you will be just fine


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 6, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Freeze some milk bottles or add a pan of ice to the smoker and use dust if you have it and you will be just fine


Yep...But, place the Frozen bottles on the top shelf, cheese in the middle. Takes all the energy out of the rising heat for a cooler smoker overall...JJ


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Great ideas Scarbelly an JJ....


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 11, 2011)

Folks I have to say that Todd Johnson has once again created a product that is, in my opinion, beyond amazing.

Todd contacted me several weeks ago and let me know that he had created yet another version of his amazing smoker (AMNS) and that this time, he had crafted it to use pellets and that it created more smoke, was more consistent than the sawdust smoker and that it would smoke for up to 11 hours.

Of course I was biting at the bit by this time and I let him know in no uncertain terms that I wanted to give it a try. I received the package just a few days later with the new unit and several two pound bags of pellets.

The new smoker, like the previous one, is built very solid and looks and feels as though it could survive almost any amount of torture you wanted to subject it to if you were so inclined. I have yet to run over it with my truck but I actually think it would come out unscathed.

Now you have to understand that I am very happy with Todd's original smoker that uses saw dust.. to me it is very consistent, puts out great smoke and does a wonderful job of providing smoke for almost anything you want to cook whether it's cold smoking cheese or smoking a rack of ribs. I could not imagine it getting better than that but knowing Todd, he is all about making it better even when you think that's an impossible task.

It took me a few days to get the time to really give it the attention it deserved but when I did, man was I ever impressed!

I filled the shiny new smoker with pellets as instructed up to the top with about a 1-1/2 inch tapered lead in at the starting end. I patted down the pellets and made sure they weren't too close to the edge so as to prevent the fire from jumping rows. When it was ready to light, I fired up my butane torch and proceeded to light the leading edge of the pellets until they were flaming. The pellets burned for about 4-5 minutes before a good puff of Oklahoma breeze blew it out so I figured that might be good enough to keep it going.

I set the new pellet smoker on the grate of my empty Brinkmann horizontal smoker with side firebox and adjusted the intake vent and the chimney to about 1/4 open just as I would if I was actually cooking some meat in there.

I watched for several minutes as perfect, thin blue smoke wafted out of the chimney and disappeared into the air.. it was a beautiful sight if I do say so myself. Presently I noted the time and walked away to take care of other things, (honey-do type things if you must know) and did not come back for more than 9 hours.

It was 8:45 that evening when I suddenly remembered to go check on the smoke and low and behold if it wasn't still sitting there putting out the most awesome and perfect smoke that I have ever seen. I fully expected it to do what Todd said it would but seeing it in action was just something that is better experienced in person. I caught myself smiling as I thought about the wonderful things I could do with this thing..

The smoke kept coming out for another hour before it finally burned down to mere ashes.. this unit had created perfect wood smoke for 10 hours and 15 minutes and I couldn't have been happier with the performance.

Now I'm off to find something to throw into the smoker with this thing.. it's a crying shame to have that kind of good smoke and not get some good eatin' out of the deal!

 Check it out at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/amaze-n-pellet-smoker#desc-spec-tabs


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Very cool.  I've been thinking about buying one of these from Todd -- now I'm sold!


----------



## mossymo (Jul 11, 2011)

Just placed my order for the AMPS. With the quality of the AMNS, this is a no-brainer; especially with the strong recommendations I have read!


----------



## meateater (Jul 11, 2011)

Great review Jeff. I'm happy with my AMNS 6x8 dust smoker, it's a great product.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 12, 2011)

Great Review Jeff


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 12, 2011)

When I moved to the Virgin Islands I ordered the AMNS from Todd and he went out of the way to help me get it here (something about the USVI doesnt allow certain web purchases, goofs up shipping info, etc).  Todd got it packaged special and shipped it and all was good with the world.  I have already ordered the new pellet version and am awaiting it's arrival to the beautiful Island of St. Thomas where I plan to fill up Magens Bay with TBS on a regular basis. Thanks Todd!  

Nice review Jeff.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2011)

Great review Jeff!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2011)

Great Review Jeff !!!

The AMNS was Amazing, but this new AMNPS is---(New Word)---Amazinger !!!

Bear


----------



## flanntastic (Jul 13, 2011)

got mine yesterday and a bunch of pellets!


----------



## boneenterprise (Jul 14, 2011)

Waiting to buy mine, but going to do so when the Maverick ET-732s get back in stock, any idea when that will be Todd?

Thought last week or so sometime, but your site still says out of stock.


----------



## blacklab (Dec 9, 2011)

Okay I Just started hearing about this AMNPS and it's got me curious. Love the MES 40 this sounds like a great ticket to smokers paradise. Yep set it forget it an drink beer. hmmmmmmmmmmm I'm in.


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 9, 2011)

Got my AMNPS a few weeks ago and it is awesome.! It is a perfect match to my lazy side. Not only is it perfect for cold smoking such as cheese and bacon, it is great for pulled pork. I can light it, set the temp in my electric smoker and forget it!  Compare it to how people used to get along without an electric oven.

  Todd, if you need a southern distribution point, let me know!

Mike


----------



## blacklab (Dec 11, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Review Jeff !!!
> 
> The AMNS was Amazing, but this new AMNPS is---(New Word)---Amazinger !!!
> 
> Bear


Is that like goodder lol


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 4, 2012)

I bought the AMNPS pellet smoker a few weeks ago and have been using it several times per week. I have to say that it works flawlessly. You fill it with pellets light it to burn for 5-10 minutes blow out the flame and the smoke starts. Burns a long long time. I haven't smoked long enough yet to see how long it will burn but other reports say ten hours or more...Great product Todd..


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 4, 2012)

You are right - this toy is amazing and sooooo easy to use.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 5, 2012)

I really like mine. Highly recommend it.


----------



## sprky (Apr 5, 2012)

I have played around with mine but have yet to smoke any thing with it. I gotta say I think its GREAT. I want to smoke me some cheese but the temps have been too high, or I have not had the time, on the few cooler days we have had. Crossing my fingers that I can get some done this weekend.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 5, 2012)

Freeze some milk bottles or add a pan of ice to the smoker and use dust if you have it and you will be just fine


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 6, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Freeze some milk bottles or add a pan of ice to the smoker and use dust if you have it and you will be just fine


Yep...But, place the Frozen bottles on the top shelf, cheese in the middle. Takes all the energy out of the rising heat for a cooler smoker overall...JJ


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Great ideas Scarbelly an JJ....


----------

